
Gaddafi’s prophecy comes true as foreign powers battle for Libya’s oil - lilbaine
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/02/gaddafis-prophecy-comes-true-as-foreign-powers-battle-for-libyas-oil
======
totetsu
He also called for one state in Palestine/Israel which is becoming a
posibility

